# injen intake just not right



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

mines cold air and i had no issues fitting it


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> mines cold air and i had no issues fitting it


This x2


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

on lunch today i gave it another shot at getting everything to fit right and had no problem this time! So CAI has worked out for me! I also noticed a big difference in intake temps! when i was running the SRI intake temps went as high at 130* and it was only 67 outside! now today with the CAI setup i only have temps just a few degrees above outside temps. after an hour of driving...it was 71 outside and intake temp was 72.9! so its working! now on monday with just the stock air box it was 77* outside and intake was 88*...and thats what i have noticed with the stock set up...that intake temp was always about 10* higher than outside temp!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

CAI with no isseus


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah CAI is the way to go . If you get a lot of rain put a rain shield around your filter . Mine came with my intake ...... Or just try not driving it when it rains haha ! We get a lot of rain here in Toronto , I've had CAI for a long time with no issues ! I switch to SR for winter but I barely drive it in those terrible months


----------

